
Automated Reasoning About LLVM Optimizations and Undefined Behavior - luu
http://blog.regehr.org/archives/1122/
======
regehr
I'm the author of this piece. Everyone should go try out Alive instead of
reading the blogpost:

[https://github.com/nunoplopes/alive](https://github.com/nunoplopes/alive)

Alive automates all of the stuff described in the post. Here's some info:

[http://blog.regehr.org/archives/1170](http://blog.regehr.org/archives/1170)

Also we gave a talk at the LLVM Dev meeting a few weeks ago, the talk doesn't
seem to be online (yet?) but here are David's slides:

[http://www.cs.utah.edu/~regehr/devconf14.pdf](http://www.cs.utah.edu/~regehr/devconf14.pdf)

